# Canon AL-1



## Buckster (Jul 25, 2010)

Picked up a Canon AL-1 wearing a 50mm lens complete with lens cap, 166A Speedlight, 1A skylight filter, instruction booklet and bag for $30 day before yesterday. The thing's clean as a whistle.

Popped in fresh batteries and everything seems to work like new. The woman I bought it from said her mom's boyfriend gave it to her mom a long time ago, but she doesn't know anything about how to work it. Did I mention it came with an instruction booklet?


----------



## compur (Jul 25, 2010)

Great score!  I've always liked the AL-1.  Be gentle with the battery 
compartment door. It's a weak point on that model and can break pretty 
easily.  In fact it's unusual to find an AL-1 these days that _doesn't_ have that 
part broken.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks!   I'll keep that in mind on the battery compartment door.:thumbup:


----------

